
Creator of Zenject library sued for forking project after leaving company - Vermeulen
https://github.com/svermeulen/Extenject#lawsuit
======
danShumway
This seems pretty straightforward:

\- company notices that an employee is working on an Open Source project that
could help the company.

\- company sponsors development or allows the employee to continue to work on
it during employment.

\- company now believes that they control everything that happens with the
project, including forking.

\- and apparently believes that stating (correctly) that you made something
counts as a misrepresentation of ownership?

Modest Tree's noncompete clause that they list doesn't extend past employment,
so there's nothing that would prevent the author from competing with Zenject.
And Zenject is Open Source, which means anyone can fork it.

Maybe they assumed that if they sued the author, they'd just back down.
Sometimes I kind of hate lawyers.

When I joined my current company, I got in writing on my contract that I would
be allowed to continue working on Open Source projects and side projects, even
for commercial reasons, as long as they were disclosed to the company. Though
I assume if they sued me after I left, it would still be an expensive life-
altering event just to get the case dismissed.

I hope the judge slaps down Modest Tree hard.

------
andybak
Reddit discussion:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/Unity3D/comments/cohct9/creator_of_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/Unity3D/comments/cohct9/creator_of_zenject_library_sued_for_forking/)

------
rurban
The two different commit histories since the drama do tell everthing. Cudos

